# Fat champs?



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

I was on another forum just snooping about, a Bullie forum, and i see alot of this kind of thing... Fat bullies, and people say.. HE's pure muscle... etc etc and even go as far as kicking people off of the boards for people saying that it looks a bit overweight... I don't say anything as i would be kicked off as well but damn is this a new trend of championing Fat dogs?
Here is the dog in question.









here is the thread in question they even have videos on it as well, the thing jiggles...

Ch.Carradice Golden Bullet of Niroux

per request, this is my NON CH line, not show quality head shaped dog :lol:
BTW this is about 2 weeks ago or so, i tried to get one just now, but this dog is nearly impossible to stack by myself...


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

I don't get it either... a woman came into the store I work in the other day with a bull terrier, I actually made a comment about how overweight the dog was to my coworker (there was no way the owner of the dog heard me - she was across the store), and then when she was purchasing her items she started talking about how he's a champion and how people that call him fat just don't understand the breed, that he has to be that weight to show, etc... weird.


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

Uhmm, wow? I do not see muscle definition on that dog, I see... *belly*, and neck fat :C

Post a piccy of Tobi for comparison, he looks great, like a bull terrier at a proper weight should look :biggrin:


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Yes, he looks fat to me lol! I think Tobi looks much better. 

Reminds me of the show labs, those guys always look like heffers to me... 

Irma was "thin" for a frenchie, which probably didn't help the few times I showed her. IMO she looked good...










She is def thinner for a frenchie, and leggier...oh well.


----------



## nortknee (May 5, 2011)

meggels said:


> Yes, he looks fat to me lol! I think Tobi looks much better.
> 
> Reminds me of the show labs, those guys always look like heffers to me...


Err...not really.
A good condition show lab should still have a noticeable tuck...
That bully clearly doesn't.

Here's a good example of a correct show lab.










ETA: This is probably going to be the mama for my pup.


----------



## nortknee (May 5, 2011)

Tobi said:


> here is the thread in question they even have videos on it as well, the thing jiggles...
> 
> Ch.Carradice Golden Bullet of Niroux
> 
> ...


Holy cow. That is a significant difference...
Is Tobi still young? He's so tiny in comparison!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

I thought that was exactly how a frenchy should look Meg... she's beautiful! The lab does have some tuck, but i guess it comes down to preference i would prefer a bit more if it was mine but she is gorgeous never the less. 

BTW... if anybody has any advice on stacking a dog lemme know, here is how it goes trying tobi, put the treat in front of his face, either nails your fingers, or he sits immediately...

Ya Nortknee he is only about 1 1/2 months, he'll be a year june 25th :biggrin: and usually they don't get a rib spring or filling out untill about 2 years sometimes 3. and for a weight height comparison, he's 18"tall at the withers, and 45lbs.


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

nortknee said:


> Err...not really.
> A good condition show lab should still have a noticeable tuck...
> That bully clearly doesn't.
> 
> ...


True, but admittedly *some* show labs do look a bit on the heavy side, at least in my opinion, to each their own >_<.
Some links:

BareFoot Labs: yellow, black, and chocolate labrador retrievers

INT'L. CH. Croftsway Q's Beulahland

http://www.marstad.org/Natasha.jpg

Martin Get


----------



## nortknee (May 5, 2011)

Tobi said:


> I thought that was exactly how a frenchy should look Meg... she's beautiful! The lab does have some tuck, but i guess it comes down to preference i would prefer a bit more if it was mine but she is gorgeous never the less.
> 
> BTW... if anybody has any advice on stacking a dog lemme know, here is how it goes trying tobi, put the treat in front of his face, either nails your fingers, or he sits immediately...
> 
> Ya Nortknee he is only about 1 1/2 months, he'll be a year june 25th :biggrin: and usually they don't get a rib spring or filling out untill about 2 years sometimes 3. and for a weight height comparison, he's 18"tall at the withers, and 45lbs.


Tobi's a very good-looking boy!  How big do you suspect he'll be full grown?

Yeah, labs are weird. There's SO much variation between "field" and "bench" styles. This particular breeder shows and trial tests all his dogs before he breeds them, but this particular girl is more "bench" style...nowhere near the drive of one of his other bitches. And I actually prefer the rounder variety...but, like you said, all personal preference!


----------



## nortknee (May 5, 2011)

3Musketeers said:


> True, but admittedly *some* show labs do look a bit on the heavy side, at least in my opinion, to each their own >_<.
> Some links:
> 
> BareFoot Labs: yellow, black, and chocolate labrador retrievers
> ...


Yeesh!
Yeah. I'd agree on all of those fronts...
Hm...yet another breed being forced into unnatural physical standards based purely on crap people make up. :\


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

nortknee said:


> Tobi's a very good-looking boy!  How big do you suspect he'll be full grown?
> 
> Yeah, labs are weird. There's SO much variation between "field" and "bench" styles. This particular breeder shows and trial tests all his dogs before he breeds them, but this particular girl is more "bench" style...nowhere near the drive of one of his other bitches. And I actually prefer the rounder variety...but, like you said, all personal preference!


I'm suspecting no taller, but he may gain 5lbs max in muscle, once he's of age as well we'll start weight pulling for fun which may put some weight on him.


----------



## nortknee (May 5, 2011)

Tobi said:


> I'm suspecting no taller, but he may gain 5lbs max in muscle, once he's of age as well we'll start weight pulling for fun which may put some weight on him.


Nice. 

You know you're going to get flamed here, for posting his pic on "another forum", in a "negative light"...and by God, those moderators are going to hunt you down!

Honestly...it's the internet.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

nortknee said:


> Err...not really.
> A good condition show lab should still have a noticeable tuck...
> That bully clearly doesn't.
> 
> ...



I've seen a lot of fat labs at shows. That girl is pretty good, though a smidge heavier than *I'd* like lol. She's pretty though.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Tobi said:


> I thought that was exactly how a frenchy should look Meg... she's beautiful! The lab does have some tuck, but i guess it comes down to preference i would prefer a bit more if it was mine but she is gorgeous never the less.
> 
> BTW... if anybody has any advice on stacking a dog lemme know, here is how it goes trying tobi, put the treat in front of his face, either nails your fingers, or he sits immediately...
> 
> Ya Nortknee he is only about 1 1/2 months, he'll be a year june 25th :biggrin: and usually they don't get a rib spring or filling out untill about 2 years sometimes 3. and for a weight height comparison, he's 18"tall at the withers, and 45lbs.


Thanks lol. She was also hard to keep weight on cause she would only eat a certain amount of food each day and that was it lol. My little anorexic. Wah, now I miss her. I haven't seen her in a month ;(


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

meggels said:


> Yes, he looks fat to me lol! I think Tobi looks much better.
> 
> Reminds me of the show labs, those guys always look like heffers to me...
> 
> ...


I think she looks great, a bit leggy yes, but body-shape/weight-wise she looks better than most frenchies. I also really like how her face isn't totally squashed in like in some frenchies where they can't even breathe 
She has a good, working nose.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Hehe really?! Here's a better shot of her face. She's so damn cute.



























Fun fact, she's pregnant right now. Due Memorial Day weekend. Here is a pic her owner sent me last week. Even as a preggy bitch she is still skinny! oy vey.












Sorry for thread hijacking. Now I miss her even more. Wah. Must not cry


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Rotties are also kept fat for the show ring. And their owners are so darn proud of it. Upsetting.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Tobi said:


> Ya Nortknee he is only about 1 1/2 months, he'll be a year june 25th :biggrin: and usually they don't get a rib spring or filling out untill about 2 years sometimes 3. and for a weight height comparison, he's 18"tall at the withers, and 45lbs.


My dog will also be a year June 25.. Tobi is gorgeous. I don't know how show people can think he is too thin?.. He is what I think a proper weight for the breed but he is still definitely heavy set as the breed should be.. not obese!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

lab in the top right corner... yup, morbidly obese and a champ, the poor dog is not a winner in my book.


----------



## nortknee (May 5, 2011)

Unosmom said:


> lab in the top right corner... yup, morbidly obese and a champ, the poor dog is not a winner in my book.


That's insane...
If it didn't have a penis, I'd assume it was pregnant. :shocked:


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

I think people are just used to overweight animals and see them as the norm now . It happens with other pets, too, even snakes!

But yeah, I agree that the bull terrier in the first pic is overweight .


----------



## nortknee (May 5, 2011)

swolek said:


> I think people are just used to overweight animals and see them as the norm now . It happens with other pets, too, even snakes!
> 
> But yeah, I agree that the bull terrier in the first pic is overweight .


People are used to seeing overweight humans too, and that's slowly becoming the norm. :\


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

You really see this attitude when hunting breeds are shown. Our GSP, although well within breed standards, would be called "too small" to get anywhere in conformation. Yes, you can see his waist & some of his ribs: he is in FIELD CONDITION; a chubby GSP cannot compete in field events or hunt if h/s is "jiggly".

In fact, a compatriot once remarked to us that when showing his dog in the ring, that while the other contestants remarked how "skinny" his dog was, the judge actually said to him "it's nice to see a GSP in FIELD CONDITION".

Just my $0.02's worth,


----------

